# wanted - Dura-Ace or similar front gear lever



## dellzeqq (22 Jan 2010)

yep - the 9 speed changer on the right hand side is as smooth as silk, but the left hand lever has finally given up on me. I'd imagine that some of you will have seen their right hand lever give up - if you have kept the left one, I'd be very interested.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (22 Jan 2010)

I presume you're talking about STI shifters. I can't help you there, but I've almost certainly got some downtube shifters which you're welcome to if they'll help you out of the poo for a bit.


----------



## dellzeqq (23 Jan 2010)

no nurbly bits on my frame for a downtube shifter, but thankyou kindly for the offer.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (23 Jan 2010)

> ... nurbly bits ...


----------



## PpPete (23 Jan 2010)

I got some nurbly bits....

RT you have PM


----------



## MacB (23 Jan 2010)

e-bay shows up a few, left hand 105 dbl here:-

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Left-hand-shi...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR?hash=item3ca95757e4

Ultegra Dbl left only again

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SHIMANO-ULTEG...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR?hash=item20af042675

there are more and also bar end options on there as well


----------

